# Diamond Naturals Recal



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Diamond Naturals Dog Food Variety Recalled | Life With Dogs

Diamond Pet Foods is voluntarily recalling Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal & Rice. This is being done as a precautionary measure, as the product has the potential to be contaminated with salmonella. No illnesses have been reported and no other Diamond manufactured products are affected.

Individuals handling dry pet food can become infected with salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. Healthy people infected with salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. Rarely, salmonella can result in more serious ailments including arterial infections, endocarditis, arthritis, muscle pain, eye irritation and urinary tract symptoms. Consumers exhibiting these signs after having contact with this product should contact their healthcare providers.

Pets with salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.

The product, Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal & Rice, was distributed to customers located in Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Maryland, Michigan, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, South Carolina and Virginia, who may have further distributed the product to other states, through pet food channels.

Product Name Bag Size Production Code & “Best Before” Code

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 6lb DLR0101D3XALW Best Before 04 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 20lb DLR0101C31XAG Best Before 03 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101C31XMF Best Before 03 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101C31XAG Best Before 03 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101D32XMS Best Before 04 Jan 2013


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

oh comon get your frucking shit together diamond!
thanks for posting


ciaBrysh said:


> Diamond Naturals Dog Food Variety Recalled | Life With Dogs
> 
> Diamond Pet Foods is voluntarily recalling Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal & Rice. This is being done as a precautionary measure, as the product has the potential to be contaminated with salmonella. No illnesses have been reported and no other Diamond manufactured products are affected.
> 
> ...


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Great, this is what my mom feeds her dogs!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Raw looks better and better all the time.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> Raw looks better and better all the time.


I was thinking the same thing, and the fact that so many people are worried/afraid of raw because of salmonella!!:wacko:
(Although for the most part this won't effect most healthy dogs anyways it's it far more for/about the humans.)


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

How sad, I wonder if the kirkland is going to be recalled also?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i dont understand how only this one formula is affected/


Sapphire-Light said:


> How sad, I wonder if the kirkland is going to be recalled also?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

My lab eats the Chicken and rice. Can't wait to move and go raw. Praying they don't say anything about the chicken and rice formula.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> My lab eats the Chicken and rice. Can't wait to move and go raw. Praying they don't say anything about the chicken and rice formula.


Why? Would you really stop feeding it because of salmonella and if so why on earth would you ever feed raw? I feed the Chicken Diamond to two of my dogs as well and wouldn't stop over this, the other dog is fed raw, as are the cat and ferrets and I don't run around checking everything for salmonella. It's really not a concern to me.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I believe the dogs can still get the salmonella since kibble digests significantly slower than raw, giving the salmonella time to grow in the dogs system, but I may be wrong. I also believe the point of the recall is to protect the people if anything.
I would still be concerned since there is no guarantee that the raw food we get has salmonella, however it has been shown that that batch of kibble does.

Hopefully they fix the issue soon.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

This is also why I don't understand why so many feed TOTW an why I wouldn't feed it. Thank goodness for raw in a few weeks! I have a feeling a few more recalls will come out soon.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Weird that dry food so often has salmonella problems. Cooked people food rarely does- mostly it's in raw foods like spinach and eggs. Lower quality control, I guess.

I think ToTW is recommended because it has good ingredients for the price. I agree though that the company producing it is also important.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Like even if the ingredients for BB are good I cringe everytime I see it in the top five or ten or whatever because the quality control seems horrible! Everytime I open a new bag the kibble is colored differently, smells differently I just don't trust it. And Duke has developed a lot of dandruff after being switched to Wilderness...even on the Salmon formula.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I also believe TOTW is a great food *if* you cannot afford the higher quality products, or in my dogs case (so I thought at the time) your dog cannot handle too high quality of foods and you still want to feed them the best you can.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> I believe the dogs can still get the salmonella since kibble digests significantly slower than raw, giving the salmonella time to grow in the dogs system, but I may be wrong. I also believe the point of the recall is to protect the people if anything.
> I would still be concerned since there is no guarantee that the raw food we get has salmonella, however it has been shown that that batch of kibble does.
> 
> Hopefully they fix the issue soon.


+1 Yeah, salmonella is not a big issue for a healthy dog. It's human safety.
All dry dogfood is different, some foods pass through very fast and with great bio availability others are slower. It all depends on the ingredients, and the individual dog of course.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have also read that the type of salmonella found in processed dog food is different then that found naturally. Something to do with it being a more potent strain. I don't have any sources for that however.


----------

